# our toad danio tank!



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

So about 6 months ago nick (grizadams_7mm) and I got some free fire belly toad. They were in a 20 and just didn't seem to have the best quality of life in their home. The tank just had the basic gravel pushed up to one side to give them land and water... Boring! So nick decided to make them a awesome home. 
We picked up a 30 gallon setup. Omg the poor fishys in that tank... They had a id shark (yoshi) a 5" albino rainbow shark, 5 2" goldfish 5 black skirt tetras, and 6 silver tip tetras, oh ya and a 8" sailfin pleco.. Omg.. I got rid of everyone Sept for yoshi and the silver tip tetras. 
I put yoshi into my other tank, he has such a great personality.. he was getting big fast, so we gave him to our friend who had a bigger tank for him to go into. Now yoshi is in a beautiful 250 gallon with some bigger friends, a member kindy to ok him in (thanks).
Ok totally off topic.

Nick made a awesome 3d backround with a ledge and cave for the toads out of that pink foam stuff, a heat gun to make it smooth and give it a cool looking texture, some cement and paint. I should have taken some pics of the process of him making it. ( or the other backround he made)

Well long story just to show you some pics.

We had three toads to start with, we then learned that toads are escape artists, and one climbed up the intake and got out, we since have made it escape proof. I felt so bad loosing a toad. ( we looked everywhere ) I then found another toad on cl for free, his buddy died and he was all alone. We took him home and we had three again.
A few months ago, we went into that LFS in guilford, by t&t. They had toads onsale for $5. We couldnt resist! We picked up a cool looking toad, he has blue on his sides! Our toad number is now 4. That's a good number! At least we thought!
A few weeks later, nick found a toad in the hallway. I was like wtf! How did he get out?!, nick puts him back into the tank. The next day I was feeding them, and as usual I pay attention to who has eatten, Omg there is 5 toads, I counted at least 10 times, and I had to call nick at work just to make sure he didn't buy one and didn't tell me... Lol.. Omg... So you guessed it, that toad that escaped months ago ( awol 4 months) survived! It must have found a damp spot and with all the crickets that escaped he had food... Lucky little bugger! 
So now all five toads are happy... I'm pretty sure they are all males. It's so hard to find a female, we thought the blue one was female because the head was more pointed and didn't have any bumps, but within a week of being in our set up, he got bumps,

In the bottom part of the tank we have red zebra and leopard longfin danios. They are bomb proof! ( we were worried about the toxins the toads will put into the water) all is fine with the weekly water changes and the live moss to help filter the water. Oh and there is a cray down there as well.
these pics kinda suck,so next water change i'll clean it up real good and post more pics.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

What a neat setup! Don't let my wife see it...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great story good job on the set up, too. thanks for posting.

you really had me wondering what a 'toad danio' is!


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> you really had me wondering what a 'toad danio' is!


Lol.. Opps I guess I forgot the / ....


----------

